# Any suggestions?



## RHJPC (Mar 31, 2003)

I've got a FU appt. with my gastro tomorrow on my small bowel follow-through (the one where a polyp was found in my small bowel).He's going to suggest options as to what we do next. The pill cam sounds good to me cuz I wanna see what's going on in my stomach. I have no pain in my lower stomach......just up under my ribs and it's been there for about a year and a half.I had an endoscopy, they biopsied it and it was "fine".....had "two mucousal tongues" in the epigastric area, but that gastro told me "you were probably born with it" and treated it as if it weren't anything.I left that gastro and went with this one and have since learned that any mucous spots surrounded by redness is an inflammated area. Prevacid doesn't really do anything for the rib pain. And I don't have the acid reflux that comes back up and wakes me up in the night. I can sleep really well (THANK GOD!)What kind of questions should I ask him? Any med questions? The different kind of removal procedures for the polyp? What are good things to really sit there and ask a gastro and get answers to?







THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------

